# July 2010 "To Do" List



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

So, what's on your to-do list for the month of July? 

One of the principles of the SHE sisters (Sidetracked Home Executives), is that any job can be skipped twice, but on the 3rd time around, it becomes a priority to get done. With that in mind, any item on the to-do list for more than 2 months becomes a priority in month number 3 and MUST BE DONE!!! So what is your priority item this month? And what else is on your list? Post it here and we'll encourage each other on our way to being organized.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I haven't planned out a full list for the month, but I know my priority item needs to be my shed. It's been on the list for a LOT more than 2 months. I'm sick of putting it on the list every month and only doing a tiny bit on it - I have too many other projects to do, and this shed is becoming an albatross around my neck. I actually like to build things, but for some reason, I'm not enjoying this project. Enjoying it or not, I really have to finish it - I need the storage for hay. I'll post a to-do list later.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

I like the idea of a priority item on each month's list! Fantastic idea! Here's my list so far. I'll come back to edit it as it becomes clearer what needs done:

*1. Paint hallway*

2. Declutter and reorganize office

3. Put away all books not currently being used for schooling.

4. Make appointment for homeschooling assessment and finalize portfolios.

5. Reorganize chicken coop and paint.

6. Keep gardens weeded and watered.

That's plenty for now


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I've met my goal for the day - all the joists are securely up, joist hangers installed.  Next up will be finishing the loft floor and a couple spots on the walls that need a patch here and there. I built/am building the shed out of mostly scrap lumber, so I've had to piece it like a quilt in spots. I also want to get the rest of the paint on the floor, and caulk all the seams.

The rest of my to-do list: 

*1. Get that shed done!*

2. Finish fair preps, including ribbons, setting up garden dept, and getting my entries ready to go. Fair is the 15-17th. [bGetting together with a friend tomorrow to sort ribbons into dept boxes and hang paper on the walls in my dept. Need to plant the herb garden out front, and start getting my info printed out.[/b]

3. Finish sorting the last of the junk from Abby's room. *Nearly done - one more box of art supplies and misc junk to sort through.*

4. Move pantry into Abby's old room and inventory it as I go along. *Done!*

5. Deep clean and organize the kitchen. *Over half done.*

6. Trim all the goat's hooves and get the little horns off the kids.

7. Finish building and planting the 2nd raised bed in front of the barn. *Have it built, just need to fill it and plant it.*

8. Spread the rest of the gravel on the driveway, barn turnaround, and parking area. Need another load? *Spread a lot of rock yesterday, covering up the spots where the grass is trying to grow through, leveling the turnaround area. Think I'll probably need one more load to finish the extended driveway.*

9. Keep working on the garden - weeding, watering, harvesting, planting, building more raised beds.

10. Put away the rest of the blankets, sheets and other linens and clothes I took out of Abby's room and washed.

So, that's where I'm at 6 days into the month. Where is everyone? It can't be just Red Tartan and me making a to-do list, can it? :shrug: Good luck on that hallway, RT. You know, it probably will only take you a few hours to actually paint after the prep work is done. When I'm having a hard time getting motivated, I try to tell myself that I can do anything for 30 minutes, and then give myself a reward when I DO it! What do you need to do before you paint? Can you give 30 minutes to that?


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

ok i am working on my list now that i am out of school  i can think and write up a list


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

- I keep trying to make a to do list but somehow I never get it done 

But seriously - I have s "sort of" list in my head.

Tack room, Feed room, finish strimming weed in paddock, clean/do up/paint chicken run, repairs to barn, paint hallway, clear out old clothes, clear freezer ready to freeze whatever produce I manage to produce this year.

I think that's about it but some of those have been going on for months 

I'm not very good at this

hoggie


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

manygoatsnmore said:


> Good luck on that hallway, RT. You know, it probably will only take you a few hours to actually paint after the prep work is done. When I'm having a hard time getting motivated, I try to tell myself that I can do anything for 30 minutes, and then give myself a reward when I DO it! What do you need to do before you paint? Can you give 30 minutes to that?


That's why I keep putting it off. If I just needed to paint it, it would have been long done. First I had to strip off two layers of old wallpaper. Now I need to go back and wash the glue off the walls, then I have to mud the cracks in the plaster, then I have to prime the walls, ceiling, AND floor, and then I can finally paint it.  Sigh...


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I hear ya, RT - it's a lot more complicated than just slapping some paint on a wall. So, I'd Google the best tips for removing the glue, gather the supplies for that, and just give it 30 minutes of glue removal. If you are like me, once you get started, you'll do more than 30 minutes and next thing you know, the glue will be off and you'll be ready to move on to mudding the cracks in the plaster. Baby steps!

I've finished the ribbons until after fair, have the paper hung on the walls in my dept, and even demo'ed a couple walls that had peg board up on them - nearly impossible to staple anything onto peg board with a staple gun. I have a good idea of what I'm going to do for the decorations and educations, so I'm well ahead of where I am most years at this point.

I finished the walls on the shed, and started back on the loft floor, but stopped when it got so stinkin' hot out today. Have to work tonight and tomorrow night, so I probably won't get back to it until after the weekend. 

I finished sorting out Abby's stuff (I hope - I keep finding more), and have a box to take to her.

I have nearly finished the kitchen - have the area under the sink to clean and the cupboard above the stove to sort.

So, good progress. I've also started cleaning out the original storage room, not on the list, but I needed something to do on these hot days.


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Well, I am finally back on here. My computer has been down for several weeks now. I missed all of June. Did some stuff, but couldn't post. Now, later this evening I will make a list for July and try to get it finished.:bouncy:
I have sure missed you all.........I'll be back later with a list. Marilyn


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Welcome back, Patches! 

Did all the does' hooves today. Still need to do the buck, and check the older kids to see if they need a trim yet.

Continuing to weed in the garden, a bit just about every day, and planting more seeds for shorter season crops, and planted 3 more tomatoes.

I've put away about half the blankets and sheets - should finish that one soon.

I have all my decorations done and ready to put up for the garden dept tomorrow. I take entries tomorrow from 4-7pm, and then need to print up the winners names after judging is done. 

I can actually see finishing a list this month!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

2/3 of the way through the month update:

1. Get that shed done! *been on hold for fair, back to work on it today*

2. Finish fair preps, including ribbons, setting up garden dept, and getting my entries ready to go. Fair is the 15-17th. *done!*

3. Finish sorting the last of the junk from Abby's room. *done!*

4. Move pantry into Abby's old room and inventory it as I go along. *done!*

5. Deep clean and organize the kitchen. *still need to clean under the sink, otherwise, done*

6. Trim all the goat's hooves and get the little horns off the kids. *still need to do the buck and the horns - procrastinating on the jobs I don't like*

7. Finish building and planting the 2nd raised bed in front of the barn. *Have it built, just need to fill it and plant it.*

8. Spread the rest of the gravel on the driveway, barn turnaround, and parking area. Need another load? *done as it's going to get for a while - I'll be spreading more rock around as needed out of the rock I already bought*

9. Keep working on the garden - weeding, watering, harvesting, planting, building more raised beds. *was on hold during fair, although I have kept all the raised beds weeded. Back to work on this today, too.*

10. Put away the rest of the blankets, sheets and other linens and clothes I took out of Abby's room and washed. *done!*

So, how is everyone else doing?


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

It will never get done but major project happening today. Primer going on two rooms and paint tomorrow. We have started stripping the floors for new flooring and we're having that done. Next project is to get the old cookstove out of the shed and take it to be reworked...hope we're up to it. It's gotten heavier in the twenty yrs it's sat in the shed..ha! ha!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Good luck, DW!!! Might need a hernia truss when you're done with that stove, lol. 

So far today, I've pounded more nails on the shed, and taken the measurements for the rest of the pieces I need to cut for the loft floor, filled the raised bed in front of the barn, and tried to trim the buck's hooves. By that point, I was about to collapse with heat stroke, lol, so I came in to rest and cool off. Now I'm ready to go tackle finishing the hooves (had to put sharp blades in the utility knives), plant the raised bed, and cut the plywood for the rest of the floor, put up the rest of the joist hangers on the back of the shed (I have an overhang there that will extend the loft back over a hayrack) and whatever else I can think of. Wish me luck!


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Wow. This is the slowest this thread has been since it started. I think the heat is making people not want to do all their work. I don't blame them a bit. It's miserable here and I hate, HATE going outside now. Every time I go out requires a shower because of our extreme humidity this year. Anyway, here's my updated list:



RedTartan said:


> I like the idea of a priority item on each month's list! Fantastic idea! Here's my list so far. I'll come back to edit it as it becomes clearer what needs done:
> 
> *1. Paint hallway* *GOING TO WORK ON WASHING THE GLUE OFF THE WALLS WITH THE KIDS TODAY. BABY STEPS. *
> 
> ...


Remember, if it's too hot to work outside, work inside and pray for autumn :rock:


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

manygoatsnmore said:


> So far today, I've pounded more nails on the shed, and taken the measurements for the rest of the pieces I need to cut for the loft floor, filled the raised bed in front of the barn, and tried to trim the buck's hooves. By that point, I was about to collapse with heat stroke, lol, so I came in to rest and cool off. Now I'm ready to go tackle finishing the hooves (had to put sharp blades in the utility knives), plant the raised bed, and cut the plywood for the rest of the floor, put up the rest of the joist hangers on the back of the shed (I have an overhang there that will extend the loft back over a hayrack) and whatever else I can think of. Wish me luck!


Every time I read one of your posts I desperately with for before and after photos! It sounds like you're getting SO MUCH DONE! 

I'm going to go take pictures of my hallway and see if I can figure out how to post progress photos...


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

I am still here, reading every day or so. My computer still has a mind of it's own and will shut down right in the middle of my reading sometimes. I have not even made a list for July. I am keeping up with the garden and canning when I have a cooker full ready. I need to be in the kitchen doing peaches right now. I will for sure make a list for August,, but don't think that I am just sitting in the house in July because I am not on here:indif:!!! I have a lot to do, just need to organize my thoughts. And it is so HOT here, that it is hard to stay outside where most of my to do list is. I am sure the humidity will break soon, I think Bonnie remnants are supposed to be on the way this weekend. We can sure use some rain. I am mostly just trying to keep up with the garden, canning, housework, and I did get a few new chickens from a friend that I have been trying to get to mix with my others, (but some of them don't like each other!!!) Keep working, and I will too, you just might not know what I am working on right now. Marilyn


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

i am doing bits and bites here and there in between picking up extra hours at work and getting the kids ready for school and dealing with my emotions at times


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

I hope I didn't offend anyone in my other post. I was making a joke about the horrible weather. I really don't think anyone is lazy


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I keep thinking that I need to take pictures and learn how to post them. I was sitting on the loft floor of the shed the other day thinking a picture of the garden taken from that vantage point would give a pretty good idea of what I've been working on all year. I am getting a lot done, just not always what I start outside to work on. For example, the other day when I posted that I was going out to cut plywood and nail up joists, I ended up trimming the buck's hooves, planting part of the raised bed in front of the barn, and putting down feed sacks and wood chips on part of the path along the garden fenceline! All things I needed to do, but not doing a thing to get my shed built, which is supposed to be my number one job for the month!

Yesterday I finished the garden path down the rest of the south side fenceline, and on the east side to meet up with the raised bed paths. That means I only have the north side and about 1/2 the east side left to finish. I also finished planting the raised bed in front of the barn - used feverfew and rose campion in the back and yarrow (white and rose colors), purple veronica, and golden oregano in the front. I weeded the bed on the other side of the barn front, and put down shavings over both beds. I thought they looked great...until the goat got a hold of some of the plants...<sigh>

Today, I unloaded the rest of a load of wood chips, shoveled more dirt and built another raised bed, checked a bunch of soaker hoses and spread the ones that didn't have leaks on 5 of the raised beds, and helped my dgd plant Cherokee Wax bush beans in a square foot gardening pattern in a little raised bed. I helped her poke the holes in the pattern, and she did the rest. Love having my little garden helper here! I need, desparately, to get the rest of the garden watered - the strawberries are wilted. I guess I'll need to set up the impact sprinkler tomorrow morning and water everything it'll reach while I work on getting soakers on the rest of the potatoes, corn and raised beds. Then I have to make myself cut plywood and I'll try to get pictures of some of the projects.  Mostly, though, I'm going to continue to enjoy having my grandbaby (who is 5 and NOT a baby anymore, just ask her) with me for the weekend. Might even play hooky and go swimming in the river.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

All the pieces for the loft floor are cut and everything but the part for the overhang in back is nailed down. Still working on the braces, joist hangers and joists for the overhang, and I'm cutting more pieces for the rafters (gambel roof means mitered cuts on every piece), but don't have them assembled yet. Have to work the next few nights, so I probably won't get much done on it over the next few days, but really hope to hit it hard Friday and Saturday and get a roof on the shed at last. I think I've given up my idea of putting in a small wall on the upper floor to gain more height - I just want to get the thing done!

Got soaker hoses spread on more of the garden - my strawberries may survive long enough to get transplanted to raised beds yet! The corn, potatoes, and all of the raised beds but the most recently built have soaker hoses, and I added straw mulch to the raised beds. I've finished squaring, leveling and filling the raised bed I built with dgd, and dug up the dirt all around it for the walkway, put it on the area for the next raised beds and cut the boards for the next couple beds.

Still procrastinating on the removal of the kids' horns. Since they've gone beyond the point of easy disbudding, I'm really not looking forward to doing them.  At least all the hooves are done, though.  If I get the shed and the horns done before the end of the month, I'll be thrilled with myself.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

I love reading your posts, Manygoats. They're so descriptive. So, are you planning to band the horns to get them off then? Have the vet come out? 

Here's what I've been up to this week:

1. I've been decluttering like mad. I have a 6yo autistic son that adores ripping. He has shredded the majority of my books. I have/had a very large personal library. I tossed all the unreadable books and packed away every single book I have except the books I plan to use in the coming year for reference or homeschooling. My husband built doors for my one wooden bookshelf and we put a lock on it to keep them safe. I also got a second-hand high-quality wardrobe to store all my son's therapy materials. My livingroom looks MUCH neater.

2. I've been working on the portfolios all week because our homeschooling assessment is this Friday. (I always say that I'm going to keep up with it throughout the year, but I don't.) I would have been done with the portfolios today, but I ran out of ink yesterday. New ink is supposed to be delivered tomorrow.

3. I cleaned out my van today. My 3rd son gets car sick so cleaning out the van is a huge undertaking. Shampooing the upholstery and floor is involved as was filling a black trash bag with stuff. (I've been behind for awhile now.) Van's clean.

See you later. I have to make dinner


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Thanks, RT - the oldest doeling will probably be banded, the younger 2 will be nipped off, cauterized and then the disbudder used. My wether boy is developing a scur on one side, so I'll nip and burn that, too. I just don't want to do it, but I will not have horned goats. I've had a very nice buckling catch his horns in a stock panel fence and die, so I'm leary of even having the horns on long enough for banding to work. DD was supposed to disbud each kid as it was born, but didn't do any of them except the wether.  I should bring her out here to the place and make her do the rest of them!

It sounds like you are doing really well on your decluttering and all. How many kids do you have and how old, if you don't mind me being nosey? How is the glue scrubbing coming along in the hallway?


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

I have four sons aged 12, 10, 8, and 6. We homeschool the three older boys and I have "tutors" that come to my home to teach my 6yo. He's autistic, but he's not low IQ. Some days he seems normal except for not being able to talk. All of the people that have worked with my son believe that he will eventually talk. Obviously, though, if you would like to pray for him, I'd be grateful. His name is William.

The hallway? Ummmm... I have shame. 

I'm going to do it on Saturday! My goal this month has been reduced to "Wash glue off hallway walls", but if I can get that unpleasant part over I believe the rest will follow 

And Saturday is still part of July! 

... right?


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

yes red it is still july just barely but it counts, i never did write up my list and work on it this month but will get the one for august done while at work tomorrow so that i am able to head in the right direction.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

RedTartan said:


> I like the idea of a priority item on each month's list! Fantastic idea! Here's my list so far. I'll come back to edit it as it becomes clearer what needs done:
> 
> *1. Wash glue off the walls in hallway* DONE
> 
> ...


Guess who has glue-free hallway walls... That's right, people. I've finally made some progress on the hall


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

OK, I am here. I didn't have a list for July, but have been working away. It is actually cheating because I will list the things I DID get done, and no one will ever know!!!
Canned and kept up with garden.
Planted more cucumbers.
Got new chickens and finally got them to all live together pretty peacefully.
Paid off the last 2 high intereste credit cards and cut them up!!!!
Paid off one more year and a half old doctor bill, one to go!!!
Got brushhogging done, finally.
Got freezers reorganized.
Got antiviris back on computer, hope it helps.
Cleaned up 2x4s used to prop peach tree limbs and cleaned up around those trees. (After making peach pie filling for the freezer!!!!)
Weed eat around chicken pen and barn.
That was July, will post Aug in a day or two.
Marilyn


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

RedTartan said:


> Guess who has glue-free hallway walls... That's right, people. I've finally made some progress on the hall


Woohoo!!!! :goodjob: :clap: :sing: :dance: :bouncy: :happy: You go, gf!

I'm off to get to work on my rafters. I got sidetracked by garage sales yesterday, where I found some super good deals, but after being up most of the last 3 days/nights straight, I was too pooped to party...If I can just get rafters installed today, I'd be thrilled - but I have a feeling the shed is going to be back on the list for August. At least I'm making a tiny bit of progress on it each month now, right? :help:


----------

